# JSF die richtige Entscheidung?



## amorph (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo ,

in den letzten 4 Jahren habe ich für diverse Firmen im „Enterprise-Bereich“ als Freelancer Web-Applikationen auf Basis von ASP.NET erstellt. Ich muss zugeben das ich sehr von ASP.NET begeistert bin und damit inzwischen sehr produktiv arbeiten kann. Bevor ich mein erstes ASP.NET-Projekt umsetzte hatte ich ca. 5 Jahre Erfahrung mit Java (damals noch insbesondere mit Struts). Mein „Problem“ ist nun das ich irgendwie das Gefühl habe das es mal wieder an der Zeit ist mich einer anderen/neuen Technologie zuzuwenden um meinen Horizont ein wenig zu erweitern , meinen Marktwert zu steigern , mir selbst zu beweisen das ich was Neues lernen kann und nicht zuletzt auch um Spaß zu haben.
Nun bin ich mir aber leider sehr unschlüssig welcher der „neuen Technologie“ ich mir aneignen soll. Ich möchte mich nicht in eine Sackgasse begeben und meine (als Selbstständiger leider viel zu wenig vorhandene) Zeit sinnvoll und „gewinnbringend“ einsetzen. Einer der Gründe warum ich mit ASP.NET nicht mehr weiter machen möchte ist die Bindung an eine Plattform (Windows) und an eine Firma. Natürlich kam mir nicht zuletzt deshalb auch JSF als naheliegende Alternative zu ASP.NET in den Sinn. Aber ist das wirklich die richtige Wahl?
Gibt es von euch vielleicht jemanden der Erfahrungen mit beiden Frameworks hat und mir sagen kann ob sich ein „Umstieg“ lohnt?


Gruß,
Amorph


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Hab keine Ahnung von ASP.NET, aber wenn du im Bereich Java-Webanwedungen heute kein JSF kannst, bist du veraltet 

struts an sich ist veraltet, das Nachfolgeprojekt shale tut ähnlichs für JSF wie das alte struts für JSPs, es ist ein Framework das allgemeine Probleme löst


----------



## happy_robot (7. Dez 2007)

also von meinem persönlichen gefühl und standpunkt würde ich dir auch zu JSF raten. mache das nun seit etwas 3 jahren  im job und auch aus überzeugung in privaten projekten und bin eigentlich recht glücklich damit. es gibt einige stolperfallen in die du sicherlich fallen wirst, aber wenn du die hinter dir hast wird alles gut 
bedenke auch das derzeit ein grossteil von wirklich guten AJAX-frameworks, die sich durchaus in die nähe von industriestandards mausern könnten, auf JSF aufbauen.


----------

